# Just how dumb do they thing we are?



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Obviously, pretty damn dumb!

My wife went grocery shopping a couple of weeks ago and bought some Palmolive dish soap. I was washing my hands today at the kitchen sink and trying to get some tree sap off my hands, so I reached for the Palmolive.

I poured some on my hands and immediately noticed that it was much watery that I was used to!

Then I looked at the bottle and saw in nice big letters: "30% More*". The "*" referred to the fine print: "Than the competitor's 19 oz bottle."

So, I'm guessing the "30% more" was simply water!

Then I looked at the bottle size: 25 oz! Not a quart, not a pint, but 25 oz!

So there is no inflation. But 30% more of a watered down product leaves me wondering when will they reduce the bottle size?

One of the things I learned in management was NOT to make big changes--people get upset! But you can make all kinds of little changes daily and most people will never notice.

Kinda like cooking a lobster--put in cold water, we never notice that we are getting boiled alive.

Ralph
And don't get me started on toilet paper!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Just like there is less cereal in the boxes now as well.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

"And don't get me started on toilet paper! "

Yea I doesn't fit the holders anymore, it's shorter


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Dawn dish soap is the only one I buy. Every time I stray I end up disappointed like you.

As for how stupid they think people are: in general they are right. Tax freedom day was less than a month ago. 3 mos and 18 days spent on taxes? They are correct.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Now Ralph I hate to be critical.....but you really need to read your topic title again.....I'm just saying


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Now Ralph I hate to be critical.....but you really need to read your topic title again.....I'm just saying


Perhaps the joke is on me, with your sense of humor and wit it's up in the air......


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> Now Ralph I hate to be critical.....but you really need to read your topic title again.....I'm just saying


Ooops! Hacked by the CIA. They change "thing" to "thing" so people wouldn't "thing" I am on to some thing! It's a conspiracy!

Ralph


----------

